# Cheap fog machine for small indoor space.



## luigy39 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I want to purchase the cheapest fog machine available in order to create some ambiance for party lights in a medium room. where can I get one?


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Check Amazon for Chevuet Fog Machine 1000 watt

Do you need a timer for it or would you hold down the button for the effect?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think Chauvet would certainly be a 'quality' fog machine, though for 'cheapest', I'd say just do a search of amazon, ebay or other preferred retailer and sort by price, cheapest first. Looks like around $35 bucks is sort of the low-end going rate. 400 watts should be more than enough for a medium room, and really, it is going to get out and fog up the whole house anyway. 

As mentioned above, plan ahead for a timer if you need it, or the standard push button. The timer is usually an upgrade - very basic low end fogger would likely just be push-to-fog, but if you need the timer, you might find a slightly more expensive machine but still less than a fogger + separate timer.

The typical recommendation would be to at least get some quality fluid, though I used "what ever was cheapest" for a great number of years. You do get much thinner fog out of the cheap stuff, but it is still OK for a single room.


----------



## luigy39 (4 mo ago)

Thank you, I found one on sale on Amazon for $25.00 which is perfect for what I need, I have 2 other bigger machines for outside.


----------

